# Dandelion



## jeffashman (Apr 17, 2022)

A fragile dandelion head. Taken with the Sigma 105mm Macro and the Sigma x1.4 extender.

f/8 1/2000 ISO 640 @147mm


apr17202205 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr


----------



## K9Kirk (Apr 17, 2022)

HAAAAA-CHU!!

Nice shot, Jeff! You should do a side by side w/ and w/out the 1.4x extender to show the difference.


----------



## jeffashman (Apr 18, 2022)

K9Kirk said:


> HAAAAA-CHU!!
> 
> Nice shot, Jeff! You should do a side by side w/ and w/out the 1.4x extender to show the difference.


Thanks! Now that you've spread the seeds across the lawn with your sneeze, I should have plenty more to shoot.  I need to do a comparison with macro with extender, macro without extender, and the Tamron 18-400mm, so see how each shot is rendered.


----------



## K9Kirk (Apr 18, 2022)

jeffashman said:


> Thanks! Now that you've spread the seeds across the lawn with your sneeze, I should have plenty more to shoot.  I need to do a comparison with macro with extender, macro without extender, and the Tamron 18-400mm, so see how each shot is rendered.


Will be interesting to see the differences.


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 18, 2022)

Good close up shot.....


----------



## Robshoots (Apr 18, 2022)

Nice shot, Jeff.


----------



## jeffashman (Apr 18, 2022)

Jeff15 said:


> Good close up shot.....


Thank you!


Robshoots said:


> Nice shot, Jeff.


Thank you!


----------

